# Where do the STJ's hide?



## WonderLia (Jun 23, 2020)

I know we are supposed to be many, however in my personal life (and internet life to be honest) I find myself surrounded with Feeling and Intuitive types, but no Sensors or Thinkers... And yes, I can be bad at typing, it's not definitely not the first thing I ponder when I meet someone, but actually many people I know took tests and... yes. I'm yet to meet an ISTJ, or ESTJ. Is it just my very bizarre case?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

There's plenty of them in econ


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

Perhaps the ISTJs are hiding in engineering?


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

meh those percentages about types aren't reliable so don't worry about it. i have quite a few ESTJ friends

don't ask me about ISTJs, idk either. maybe they just don't vibe with my friend group, that might be the case for you too


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't met much either, tbh. The ones on reddit ignore me for some reason? I'm here and very much real though!


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

I strongly suspect that most of my lab partners were ISTJs. I bet a lot of SJs are attracted to the medical field as well.

Where are you looking for xSTJs, by the way?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

bifurcations said:


> I strongly suspect that most of my lab partners were ISTJs. I bet a lot of SJs are attracted to the medical field as well.
> 
> Where are you looking for xSTJs, by the way?


Someone told me xSTJ's are good for science! I was so happy.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

ISTJ: Young ones, I don't know what they're doing. Probably taking refuge in professional life or something. I only met in a professional context and they don't do much besides work and a modest personal life.
The mature ones, on the other hand, can be found in many places. Usually most of the time they are busy (if they don't have something to do, they have to find something) or relaxing by doing the same 3-4 activities they have been doing since they were young. They talk to many people, they are not withdrawn. I also noticed that ISTJ has an enormous potential to be a very good comedian. I met some very mature ISTJs that cannot be easily recognized if you do not analyze them in more detail, in the sense that they are cracking jokes and uses sarcasm a lot and aren't very organized.

I don't know much about ESTJ, I didn't analyze them. They are pretty basic as human beings. They have nothing out of the ordinary. You find them living their lives, working and spending time with friends. Sports, parties, travel.

You can find STJs in many places but you don't see them because they integrate well into the environment.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

STJs are very common. To not have met one is likely more a matter of who you choose to type. Anyone you can think of that is no-nonsense, down-to-earth, and practical? STJs are more likely to develop these traits. Anyone you can think of that works their 9-5 job, tells you they don't quite like their job but it's good honest work? probably an ISTJ.

I found a lot of ISTJs and ESTJs when I worked at warehouses. A bunch more when I worked in the trades.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

secondpassing said:


> STJs are very common. To not have met one is likely more a matter of who you choose to type. Anyone you can think of that is no-nonsense, down-to-earth, and practical? STJs are more likely to develop these traits. Anyone you can think of that works their 9-5 job, tells you they don't quite like their job but it's good honest work? probably an ISTJ.
> 
> I found a lot of ISTJs and ESTJs when I worked at warehouses. A bunch more when I worked in the trades.


The thought of working a warehouse job scares me 💀


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

deafcrossfitter said:


> The thought of working a warehouse job scares me 💀


I wouldn't say I enjoyed it, but a job is a job. If science is your thing go for it


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

secondpassing said:


> I wouldn't say I enjoyed it, but a job is a job. If science is your thing go for it


Yuuuup. Jobs a job.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

I have 4 ISTJ friends and they are all studying mechanical engineering and construction engineering. Civil engineering classes in my school are mostly filled with ISTJs, they are really good at it. My ISTJ relative also studied law before, it might be something that suits them well.

I probably have met a lot more of them, but I haven`t really gotten to know any close enough to recognize it well enough.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

my mom is ISTJ and my brother is ESTJ. She was a teacher, he is a manager. seems to track somewhat. 

They tend not to buy into the MBTI thing as much I think, so maybe not on here as much.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Hiding under the xNxP label due to nobody relating to xSxJ stereotypes.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Hexcoder said:


> Hiding under the xNxP label due to nobody relating to xSxJ stereotypes.


Might be true actually - I typed myself as NFP for years before I found out my mental model is as (E)STJ as it can be  And I can't relate directly to widespread stereotypes either - would be my last choice if I had to decide only based on those.

I've met many similar people in reality and see them in my job area (IT engineering) as well.

I think earlier I misunderstood about F/T concepts a bit thus thought I'm surrounded more by Fs but actually it turns out pretty many of my closest friends and people whom I communicate more often are strong Ts, including my partner (INTJ) 

Might be there are seemingly less STJs in online communities because many people are mistyped because they can't objectively see how their psyche actually works. Took time for myself as well to conciously realize it because our strengths in thinking patterns are so natural that they're almost invisible unless you know where to look. And Si perception is so badly explained in many sources that it was almost impossible to realize based on descriptions how much I actually rely on it.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tarmonk said:


> Might be true actually - I typed myself as NFP for years before I found out my mental model is as (E)STJ as it can be  And I can't relate directly to widespread stereotypes either - would be my last choice if I had to decide only based on those.
> 
> I've met many similar people in reality and see them in my job area (IT engineering) as well.
> 
> ...


Gosh, its still taking me time to get over the STJ stereotypes. Someone said we are watered down xNTJ and I was like 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Gosh, its still taking me time to get over the STJ stereotypes. Someone said we are watered down xNTJ and I was like


Nop, stereotypes don't seem to make sense much but some trait descriptions do  I couldn't relate to most of them but when I found out I'm actually STJ and let my partner read them, she was able to point out how many of those traits actually display in me in some way - not THAT directly but still 

That bias in communities is bs in my opinion as if you look at the people around you, everyone is smart and creative their own ways and it doesn't seem to require any specific letter in your type.

I live together with my NTJ partner and we're actually quite similar in many aspects, especially considering logical thinking - it's just her perception what makes her different from me. But I'd say there are more similarities than major differences.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Gosh, its still taking me time to get over the STJ stereotypes. Someone said we are watered down xNTJ and I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just brainless xNTJs


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

deafcrossfitter said:


> The thought of working a warehouse job scares me 💀


Bwahahah  Before I found out my actual type and mindset, I thought - poor guys, lucky I'm not one of them  But now I see there's nothing to do with that if you're STJ, you necessarily have high routine tolerance and little desire for changes and diversity. Wouldn't even imagine any type of routine job from day to day and year to year. 

I'd say it's more about consistency you get with this mindset and consistency doesn't equal routines and rigidly sticking to what you already have.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Hexcoder said:


> Just brainless xNTJs


LMAO


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tarmonk said:


> Bwahahah  Before I found out my actual type and mindset, I thought - poor guys, lucky I'm not one of them  But now I see there's nothing to do with that if you're STJ, you necessarily have high routine tolerance and little desire for changes and diversity. Wouldn't even imagine any type of routine job from day to day and year to year.
> 
> I'd say it's more about consistency you get with this mindset and consistency doesn't equal routines and rigidly sticking to what you already have.


Yeah, for me, I actually hate the idea of 9-5 because it's actually not so efficient imo. Would much rather work a job where I get to decide the hours because it's healthier so that's what I'm aiming for rn.


----------



## Sela (Apr 27, 2010)

DOGSOUP said:


> There's plenty of them in econ


Studying it, or teaching it? I work in economics at a university and two of my colleagues are confirmed INTJs.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I figure they're too busy doing shit out in the real world to bother with a forum like this.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Sela said:


> Studying it, or teaching it? I work in economics at a university and two of my colleagues are confirmed INTJs.


Studying


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

Definitely Engineering and military. Both fields require Te-Si characteristics.

In engineering, from what I've noticed so far(I'm studying Civil Eng'ing), most of the work we do are repetitive, requires organization of datas( needs to be easily read by the prof), our designs must pertain to Codes of standard(ex: National building code, Electrical code, plumbing code...) and most of the analysis activities require practice and familiarity.

Most likely the same with the military. Also, I've learned that some military officers easily gained higher rank because they got relatives from the higher ups to promote them, and high ranking officers tend to make military a family tradition. They would ideally make their sons(or sometimes, even daughters) to pursue military careers, which is what Si people would typically do.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

DocParley said:


> Definitely Engineering and military. Both fields require Te-Si characteristics.
> 
> In engineering, from what I've noticed so far(I'm studying Civil Eng'ing), most of the work we do are repetitive, requires organization of datas( needs to be easily read by the prof), our designs must pertain to Codes of standard(ex: National building code, Electrical code, plumbing code...) and most of the analysis activities require practice and familiarity.
> 
> Most likely the same with the military. Also, I've learned that some military officers easily gained higher rank because they got relatives from the higher ups to promote them, and high ranking officers tend to make military a family tradition. They would ideally make their sons(or sometimes, even daughters) to pursue military careers, which is what Si people would typically do.


Can't see why SI should be related to preference towards repetition or military. Idk but might be vice versa that mbti has brought a group of people from military as an example and named it Si after them although those could be people of different types having overlapping behaviour (and not necessarily voluntary behaviour as that area just requires certain kind of behaviour)? 

Actual introverted sensing is receiving incoming information by getting subjective inner impressions of it - not about past, not about traditions or repetition. Why this should limit us to certain interests only  Can't see relation and I'm talking through lens of actual introverted sensing user. I am IT engineer who has to face a lot of changes, unknowns and variety in daily work - in case if it makes any difference


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

secondpassing said:


> STJs are very common. To not have met one is likely more a matter of who you choose to type. Anyone you can think of that is no-nonsense, down-to-earth, and practical? STJs are more likely to develop these traits. Anyone you can think of that works their 9-5 job, tells you they don't quite like their job but it's good honest work? probably an ISTJ.
> 
> I found a lot of ISTJs and ESTJs when I worked at warehouses. A bunch more when I worked in the trades.


I haven't met very many ISTJs except my mother but ESTJs seem to be common among officers in the military. My stepdad is a retired captain in the airforce. He's an ESTJ. He was great at his job in the military. I loved going to airshows with him, sporting events, etc... I was kind of blessed to have great loving parents.

My mother was a programmer.

Neither are big on the internet ( that could be because of the gen they grew up in), I don't see any of them being interested in the theory of psychology. However everyone is an individual and as we have sensors on this site posting, several being xSTJ anything is possible. I have noticed more intuitive types online and more sensor types with everyday life. With the xSFJs being the most common at least in regards to the western society.

Though I've seen a new study that demographics are changing.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

NIHM said:


> I haven't met very many ISTJs except my mother but ESTJs seem to be common among officers in the military. My stepdad is a retired captain in the airforce. He's an ESTJ. He was great at his job in the military. I loved going to airshows with him, sporting events, etc... I was kind of blessed to have great loving parents.
> 
> My mother was a programmer.
> 
> ...


Most likely scenario I can think of, is that typology sites and theories can distort the picture how types actually spread across the population - if you look closer, majority of people joining here and wanting to figure out their type, end up with NFP or NTP although there's little to no evidence whether it's true or not.

From my real life observations, intuition preference (especially N-domness) seems to be much more rare than it appears here in the community. Thus theoretically here may be a lot of mistypes, not necessarily that such sites are more preferred by actual intuitives.

Badly written stereotypes and poorly explained S functions might be one possible explanation to this - who'd relate with them anyway? I wouldn't  I've seen many times that what people explain to be Fi, is actually Si and what people think to be N, is often just T+S (or F+S but as I'm not good at understanding F in its entirety, can't comment on that). Sometimes, what's thought to be N, appears to be just a generic thought process everyone has regardless of type.

PS I've got suggestions from communities that I must be some NTP - thus people either don't know what real NTP actually is or those vibes they get across the internet, aren't good source for determining types of other people


----------

